# postfix mit sasl/auxprop: SASL authentication failure: Password verificati



## softice (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe einen root server, über den sollen mehrere Domains verwaltet werden. Nun bin ich bin ein Anfänger, was Mailserver angeht, jedoch habe ich mir das Postfix Buch gekauft und mehrmals durchgelesen und parallel dazu den Server aufgesetzt. 
Nun dachte ich mir, dass aus Sicherheitsgründen die Postfächer virtuell sein sollten.  Bevor ich allerdings die Schnittstelle zum cyrus imapd herstellen will, möchte ich erst mal das smtp auth hinbekommen.  Die Benutzerdaten sind in einer Datenbank hinterlegt, der postfix user kann auch auf die db und die Einträge zugreifen.  Wenn ich mich verbinde, sagt der mir allerdings immer, dass das Zugangspasswort falsch ist.  Ich poste mal den Print von saslfinger, und die Fehlermeldung, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand tipps geben!



> saslfinger - postfix Cyrus sasl configuration Sa 8. Dez 20:58:32 CET 2007
> version: 1.0.5
> mode: server-side SMTP AUTH
> 
> ...









Auszug aus der main.cf:



> # Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
> # line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
> # is /etc/mailname.
> #myorigin = /etc/mailname
> ...



Was im mail.log drinne steht ist leider nur folgendes, ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich an mehr Infos kommen kann:



> Dec  8 21:09:00 noise postfix/smtpd[4335]: < unknown[10.10.10.13]: EHLO [127.0.0.1]
> Dec  8 21:09:00 noise postfix/smtpd[4335]: > unknown[10.10.10.13]: 250-!SERVERNAME!
> Dec  8 21:09:00 noise postfix/smtpd[4335]: > unknown[10.10.10.13]: 250-PIPELINING
> Dec  8 21:09:00 noise postfix/smtpd[4335]: > unknown[10.10.10.13]: 250-SIZE 10240000
> ...



Die Zugangsdaten, die in der Datenbank stehen, sind auf jeden fall identisch mit den Zugangsdaten die im Log im Klartext angezeigt werden, im Mailclient sind sie definitiv auch übereinstimment mit den aus der Datenbank..
Ich hoffe, damit kann jemand was anfangen, ich freu mich auf Eure Hilfe!

Vielen Dank,

Markus K.


----------

